# Talk to me about Strep D



## Baby Hopes (Jul 15, 2004)

A friend of mine just had a baby and her child was diagnosed with a strep "D" infection. I'm completely unfamiliar with strep D and was wondering if anyone had any information. (Pure personal curiosity.) The doctors made a comment about "_it's good we induced when we did, we have no idea how long she's had this strep D."_ Does anyone know how it would be contracted? Meconium aspiration?

I tried to google it but the search engines keep correcting me and sending me to links about Strep "B." Not exactly where I want to go.


----------



## Noelia430 (Aug 6, 2003)

I found this little bit online.

Quote:

GROUP D

Group D strep (GDS) is a common cause of wound infections in hospital patients. GDS is also associated with:

abnormal growth of tissue in the gastrointestinal tract

urinary tract infection (UTI)

womb infections in women who have just given birth


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

look this up on pub med
this mom should probably be evaluated as well even though strep d is common in adults not very common in neonates- if mom has an overgrowth she may have a disease state going on...


----------



## Baby Hopes (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm going to ask her if they checked her. I am assuming they would. Wouldn't they? I still feel a bit foggy as to how a baby contracts strep d. Would this be a result of birth? Something the babe could have contracted in utero? A result of the extensive suctioning they did as a result of possible meconium aspiration? I'm going to have to google Pub Med I think.


----------

